# Real Estate Lawyer needed in Setùbal area



## Jono2 (Jul 7, 2019)

Hello. We are buying some land in the Setùbal/Sesimbra area. Does anyone have any recommendations for English-speaking lawyers in the area? Any advice welcome. We need one really soon.


----------



## LA. (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi
You need to have at least 5 posts to receive PMs


----------

